# Übelster Motorenklau



## zupferl (8. März 2011)

Hallo Boardies,

mich hat es letzte Nacht leider erwischt:c:c:c:c:c
Obwohl mein Boot auf meinem Firmengrundstück eigentlich sicher umzäunt abgestellt war, haben in der letzten Nacht die Idioten zugeschlagen.
Nicht nur, das der Motor weg war, die haben alles mitgehen lassen was da war (GPS, Echolot, Lenkung, Batterie usw.)
In der Kabine haben die mir das ganze Seitenteil mit der Motorsteuerung abgerissen und dann die Kabel und Steuerungen durchgeschnitten.
Alle Arbeit der letzten Wochen zerstört.:c:c:c:c:c
Hätte nie gedacht, das mir das hier in den "Bergen" passieren könnte.

Glaubt Ihr es würde etwas bringen die einzelnen Details, wie z.B. die Seriennummern und genauen Bezeichnungen der geklauten Sachen hier einzustellen?

Kripo und Spurensicherung waren zwar vor Ort, ich glaube aber nicht wirklich an irgendwelche Erfolgsmeldungen.

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es in Thüringen eine Bootswerkstatt gibt, die das reparieren kann? An der Küste sicher kein Problem, aber hier?

Gibt es vieleicht Erfahrungswerte, wie die Versicherungen in solchen Fällen handelt?

Ich brauche Tipps und Infos!!!

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Finne 23 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*

oh mann, was gibt es doch bescheuerte Leute, das ist ja mal richtig krass! #d
Vielleicht ist das mit der Seriennummer gar keine schlecht Idee. Möglicherweise wird er einem Boardmitglied zum Kauf angeboten...!

Kopf hoch auch wenn es schwer fällt!


----------



## Dorschbremse (8. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*

Sauerei- hoffe, Du hast eine gute Versicherung#d

Hau die Nummern auch beim Boote-Forum rein- Die machen zwar gerne Schnäppchen beim Teilekauf, aber Diebesgut kauft da auch keiner gern.
Und wenn was auffällt, gibts gleich Feedback!


----------



## maesox (8. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*

Au man das tut mir leid für dich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wünsche dir viel Glück, beim Wiederfinden wenigstens mancher Teile!!


----------



## Dxlfxn (8. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*

Hallo Frank,
die Bilder sehen schlimm aus. Du solltest so schnell wie möglich einen Gutachter dransetzen, damit geklärt wird, was die Versicherung bezahlt und worauf du sitzen bleibst. Willst du deinen Lohme Termin noch wahrnehmen? Ich glaube, das wird sehr sehr knapp. Sieht sehr nach starken Schäden im bereich des seitlichen Rumpfes aus? Täuschen die Bilder? Wenn es so ist, brauchst du eine Fachmann, der das macht, sonst ist das Boot in der erstne starken Welle wieder kaputt.
Melde alle Individualnummern an die Polizei. Die stellen das in die Sachfahndung und wenn dann solche Dinge überprüft werden, kann man sie zuordnen. Man kann sicher auch Internetmärkte beobachten - letztendlich
ist das aber sehr aufwändig. Wenn die Versicherung reguliert ( oft ist das mit Wartezeiten verbunden - daher schnell ran ) geht ja auch der Eigentumsanspruch auf die Versicherung über.
Eventuell hätte ich hier bei mir einen Bootsbaumeister, der solche Dinge machen kann. Er kann die auch beim Motor weiterhelfen.
Gruß
Hans


----------



## Gondoschir (8. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*



antonio schrieb:


> das zeugs ist garantiert richtung ostgrenze oder schon drüber weg.



Da scheint aber jemand mächtig Insiderwissen zu haben. Oder anhand wessen kannst Du den Täterkreis derart eingrenzen???


----------



## Florian1980 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*

Halte die Augen bei Ebay und in einschlägigen Foren offen. Aus verschiedenen Motorradforen hatte ich schon Erfolgsmeldungen, dass so Diebe gefasst wurden. Die Polizei hielt sich jedesmal vornehm zurück (trotz eindeudiger Beweise). Die Diebe wurden dann in Eigenregie gefasst. Wenn Du was entdeckst, lass den beitrag hier löschen oder Sperren...


----------



## lohi (8. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*

Das ist ja mal richtig sch.....! Hoffe du bekommst den Schaden weitgehend von deiner Versicherung ersetzt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Da scheint aber jemand mächtig Insiderwissen zu haben. Oder anhand wessen kannst Du den Täterkreis derart eingrenzen???



Um zu diesem Schluß zu kommen braucht man kein mächtiges Insiderwissen. Da reicht der gesunde Menschenverstand.


----------



## Tulpe2 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Da scheint aber jemand mächtig Insiderwissen zu haben. Oder anhand wessen kannst Du den Täterkreis derart eingrenzen???




... ca. 3/4 aller "wiedergefundenen" geklauter AB- Motoren tauchten in der Vergangenheit bei Grenzkontrollen auf - teilweise 35 Stück auf einmal. Das Groß davon Richtung "Osten" und ein geringerer Teil Richtung Dänemark, Rostock und Sassnitz - wobei diese z.T. für Litauen bestimmt sind...
Östereich bis Niederlande kenn' ich die Zahlen nicht ...


----------



## Udo561 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> .
> Östereich bis Niederlande kenn' ich die Zahlen nicht ...



Hi,
selbst aus NL geht das meiste Diebesgut nach Polen und Litauen.
Und das so geschickt das es oft nicht auffällt da viele Bootsmotoren in Lieferwagen oder LKW´s unter "Autoschrott" versteckt werden.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Ayla (8. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*

Tut mir echt leid. Der Alptraum eines jeden
Bootsbesitzers.:c

Ayla#d


----------



## Dxlfxn (8. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*

Hallo Florian,
entschuldige mal - aber ich glaube, du redest hier Stuß! Wer hat denn die Leute, von denen du redest gefaßt? Zorro??
Wenn du das, was du hier ansprichst, beweisen kannst, zeige das an. Wenn nicht, halt den Mund - oder ich gehe gegen dich vor. Überlege dir hier jetzt bitte jedes weitere Wort. Du beschuldigst Polizeibeamte der Rechtsbeugung. Das mußt du beweisen - oder du machst dich strafbar.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*

Also Dolfin nun mach mal halblang!!!! Wenn Du hier jemandem eine Anzeige anhängen willst dann mach das mit demjenigen per PN aus!!


----------



## raubangler (8. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*

Florian hat ueber den Inhalt anderer Foren berichtet.
Damit hat er sich den Inhalt nicht zu eigen gemacht.

Also, ein wenig abbremsen kann nicht schaden.....


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (9. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Hallo Florian,
> entschuldige mal - aber ich glaube, du redest hier Stuß! Wer hat denn die Leute, von denen du redest gefaßt? Zorro??
> Wenn du das, was du hier ansprichst, beweisen kannst, zeige das an. Wenn nicht, halt den Mund - oder ich gehe gegen dich vor. Überlege dir hier jetzt bitte jedes weitere Wort. Du beschuldigst Polizeibeamte der Rechtsbeugung. Das mußt du beweisen - oder du machst dich strafbar.





Seltenst habe ich hier so einen Stuß aus meiner Sicht gelesen. Ich habe viele Jahre beruflich mit Polizeibeamten zu tun gehabt und was ich da alles erlebt habe rechtfertigt deine Reaktion in keinster Art und Weise. Also selbst den Ball mal ganz ganz flach halten und hier nicht einen auf wichtig machen.

Faulheit, Dummheit, Parteilichkeit und illegales Verhalten gibt es nicht nur auf Seiten der Kriminellen. Und ich könnte viel mehr schreiben wozu ich auch zu 100% stehen kann, und deine Reaktion bestätigt mich sehr viel mehr als es mich widerlegt.


----------



## Dxlfxn (9. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*

Keine Angst Stuffel, ich werde das nicht weiter im Board austragen, nehme aber das Recht in Anspruch, auch öffentlich reagieren zu dürfen. Ich erwarte nur vom Board, das die Informationen zur Verfügung gehalten werden.
Das man zur Polizei, die einem ja nicht wie der Zahnarzt als gleichgestellter Partner gegenübersteht, sondern als Hoheitsräger begegnet nicht immer angenehme Erinnerungen hat, ist mir klar. Das macht auch nichts und damit kann ich leben. Denn es gibt ja auch immer Gründe, warum Menschen Kunden der Polizei werden....
Natürlich kann ja auch jeder, der schon mal Derrik gesehen hat klar erkennen, was Beweise sind und wie diese zu werten sind. Er weiß natürlich auch, das viele Maßnahmen garnicht von der Polizei "adhoc" durchgeführt werden dürfen, sondern von der Staatsanwaltschaft angeordnet werden müssen. Dazu kommt, das der betroffene Bürger stets genau weiß, wie die derzeitige Einsatzbelastung ist.
Threads dieser Art amüsieren mich nur noch. Sie sind genauso inhaltsreich, wie die Debatten der Stammzuschauer der Schwarzwaldklinik über die fachliche Durchführung von Herzoperationen.
In der Aussage hier gibts aber einen kleinen und feinen Unterschied: Es wird über den Sachverhalt der Diebstähle ein konkreter Vorwurf zu Amtsdelikten gegenüber bestimmten Polizeibeamten erhoben. Und der Rest erfolgt ab jetzt nur noch direkt und dorthin, wo es hingehört. Dort würde man dann beurteilen, ob diese Anschuldigung konkret genug wäre. Dafür gibts Leute, die für so etwas ausgebildet sind und die dafür bezahlt werden.

Meine Entschuldigung an den Threadersteller. Er hat andere Probleme. Ich habe ihm ja auch meine Hilfe angeboten.
Petri


----------



## HD4ever (9. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*

oh man ... mein Beileid hast du 
scheint immer mehr in Mode zu kommen - würd mich nicht wundern wenn das ganze Zeug schon im Ausland ist .
hoffe die Versicherung zickt nicht rum


----------



## zanderzone (9. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*

Ach du heilige Schei ße!!!!!!
Du musst eine Vollkasko mit versichert haben! Teilkasko zahlt nur bei komplettem Diebstahl! Und VK haben die wenigsten eingeschlossen!!

Die Chance stehen zwar schlecht, aber ich hoffe die fassen diese Ar sch löcher!!!!!


----------



## zupferl (9. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*

Hallo,

erst mal ein Dank an die Trostspender. kann ich wirklich gebrauchen. Weiß nicht so recht wo mir der Kopf steht.
Jeden, den so etwas schon mal passiert ist kann sich sicherlich in meine Lage versetzen.

Ist momentan eine wirklich sch... Situation.

Es ist halt nicht nur der Motor, sondern der Zerstörungswut der Diebe sind halt auch andere Sachen zum Opfer gefallen, die nur mit einem riesigen Aufwand wieder gerichtet werden können. Und auch dann bleibt eigentlich immer der bittere Nachgeschmack.

Ja Dolfin, ich glaube Lohme ist weite Ferne gerückt wenn nicht ganz schnell was passiert.

Ich möchte nun doch mal die Motornummer hier einsetzen. Vieleicht fällt ja mal jemanden irgendwo ein neuer Motor auf, der da vieleicht gar nicht sein sollte.

Versicherung ist vorhanden und ich hoffe das es da keine Probleme gibt.

*Mercury F80 EFI OP552777* Baujahr 2009

Gruß
Frank


----------



## zupferl (9. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*

Hallo nochmal,

ich habe gerade einen Anruf der Polizei bekommen.
Ein Weissrusse mit deutschem Fahrzeug wurde in Frankfurt an der Grenze hochgenommen. Hatte wohl mehrere Motoren im Fahrzeug.

*MEINER IST DABEI*:vik::vik::vik:

Das ist schon mal eine gute Nachricht. Bleibt natürlich trotzdem noch der Schaden am Boot der zu beheben. Das wird sich aber sicher auch noch machen lassen. 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Taxidermist (9. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*



> ich habe gerade einen Anruf der Polizei bekommen.
> Ein Weissrusse mit deutschem Fahrzeug wurde in Frankfurt an der Grenze hochgenommen. Hatte wohl mehrere Motoren im Fahrzeug.



Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Obwohl fraglich sein wird, ob der Russe dir den angerichteten Schaden ersetzt.
Allerdings haben sich hiermit mal wieder die allgemeinen Vorurteile gegen
Osteuropäer bestätigt!

Taxidermist

P.S.: Ich möchte an der Stelle noch unseren AB-Polizisten Dolfin grüßen,da haben die Kollegen ja gute Arbeit gemacht!


----------



## Koghaheiner (9. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*



zupferl schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal,
> 
> ich habe gerade einen Anruf der Polizei bekommen.
> Ein Weissrusse mit deutschem Fahrzeug wurde in Frankfurt an der Grenze hochgenommen. Hatte wohl mehrere Motoren im Fahrzeug.
> ...



Nochmal Glück im Unglück gehabt, trotzdem Sauärgerlich. Damit sollte auch den Kritikern bzgl. "über die Grenze nach Osten verschwunden" ein Dämpfer verpasst worden sein, weil es gibt in D nur ein Frankfurt mit Grenze (F. a.d. O.) aber ich geb euch recht, ist schon ein bißchen Klischeehaft, Fahrer Weißrusse, Ostgrenze... ;-)

Gruß

Kogha

Taxidermist war ne Sekunde schneller..


----------



## hulkhomer (9. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Da scheint aber jemand mächtig Insiderwissen zu haben. Oder anhand wessen kannst Du den Täterkreis derart eingrenzen???





zupferl schrieb:


> ...
> Ein *Weissrusse* mit deutschem Fahrzeug wurde in Frankfurt (Nach den mir vorliegenden Informationen hat Frankfurt/Main keine Außengrenze, daher also wohl Frankfurt/Oder) an der Grenze hochgenommen. Hatte wohl mehrere Motoren im Fahrzeug.
> 
> ...



Und jetzt? Einzelfall?

Auf jeden Fall Glückwunsch an den TE, da zahlt man doch gerne Steuern


----------



## Dxlfxn (9. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*

Schöner Erfolg!
Ich glaube, da kannst du dem aufnehmenden Beamten auch mal loben. Der hat sehr schnell gehandelt, sonst wäre dieser Aufgriff nicht möglich gewesen.
Leider zeigt sich mal wieder, das die "Vorurteile" einiger Leute mal wieder bestätigt wurden.
So - und nun kümmern wir uns mal ums Boot. Ich fahr mal zu dem Bootsbaumeister.
Petri


----------



## zupferl (9. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*

Ja, Frankfurt/Oder

Gruß
Frank


----------



## gründler (9. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*



Dolfin schrieb:


> So - und nun kümmern wir uns mal ums Boot. Ich fahr mal zu dem Bootsbaumeister.
> Petri


 
Fahr langsam kurz vor Adelheitsdorf wird geblitzt,laut FFN.

lg|wavey:


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (9. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*

Glück gehabt?

Hoffentlich bekommst du den restlichen Schaden auch von der Versicherung ersetzt, sieht ja nach einer größeren Reparatur aus. Muss aber echt frustrierend sein wenn man sein Boot so auffindet. Bei meiner Versicherung steht im Vertrag dass das Boot samt Zubehör in einer Garage gelagert bzw. abgestellt werden muss.

Wenn du versichert bist ist es ja wurscht ob der Patient selbst bezahlen kann, oder?


----------



## Taxidermist (9. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*



> Fahr langsam kurz vor Adelheitsdorf wird geblitzt,laut FFN.



Dirk,dass wird der schon wissen, denn der hat ja die besten Kontakte
zu den hohheitlichen "Kollegen"!

Taxidermist


----------



## HD4ever (9. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*

sauber !!! endlich mal ein Erfolg gegen die Zecken #6
sieht man ja mal wieder die Vermutung bestätigt das organisierte (Ostblock-)Banden die schnell ins Ausland schaffen |uhoh:
das hat man von den ganzen offenen Grenzen 
vermutlich kommt da wieder bei raus das sie die Sackgesichter gegen Kaution laufen lassen. 
falls du was hörst wie es da rechtlich weiter geht laß es uns doch mal wissen....


----------



## Tobias Voigt (9. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*

Jetzt zum Thema noch was anderes. Habe ich aus dem Leipziger Raum. Ein Honda Motor 135 PS befindet sich seit 3 Jahren an einem Boot montiert in einer Halle bei Leipzig. Anfang des Jahres wird der Besitzer von Honda Marine angerufen und es wird ihm gesagt das sein Motor bei einer Kontrolle gefunden wurde. Der Mann sagt das kann nicht sein ich schau gleich in meiner Halle nach und siehe da sein Motor war noch da. Es stellte sich heraus das die Diebe irgendwie an die Daten von Honda gekommen sind und sich somit ein neues Typenschild gemacht haben. So weit sind wir schon das vielleicht der ein oder andere Motor schon das 2te mal ausgeliefert wurde. Desweiteren waren es in diesem konkreten Fall keine Osteuropäer sondern Holländer. Naja soviel dazu. Ich da ich auch aus Thüringen bin, werde zupferl mit Adressen von Händlern in der Region versorgen damit schnell abhilfe geschaffen wird. 

Hoffe für jeden das soetwas immer erspart bleibt !!!

MfG
Tobias


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*

Hallo,
@TE schön das der motor gefunden wurde und hoffentlich bekommt der Affe seine gerechte strafe! Wenn du Fachliche Hilfe beim wiederaufbau benötigst dann schau dir mal den Link an. Es ist in Thüringen wenn auch nicht gleich um die Ecke aber mein Freund Jens (inhaber) besitzt das Fachwissen und die nötige Kompetenz sowie eine hervorragende Werkstadt um bei solchen Problemen schnell und sauber weiterhelfen zu können! Nur so als kleiner Tipp...
mfg

http://www.bootsschau.de/


----------



## boot (9. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*

Auf solche Schweine sollte man....... gen,damit die das nie wieder machen.


----------



## gluefix (9. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*

Entschuldigt das Wort aber diese Kackbratzen haben ihre gerechte Strafe verdient. Mein Boot wird zwar getrailert und steht m.M. auch  an einem sicheren Ort aber man weiß ja nie (zeigt ja der Fall hier). Ich hoffe nur das ich diese Typen nie auf frischer Tat erwische, da würde ich mich wohl sehr unglücklich mit machen #d.


----------



## shorty 38 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*

Hallo, 

schöner Erfolg und als Strafe wegen der schlechten Kindheit einen Töpferkurs in Mecklenburg Vorpommern. 

Der Vogel läuft bald wieder rum und holt sich den nächsten Motor.

Gruß Shorty


----------



## moborie (9. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*

Servus Landsmann -habe eine Werkstatt in der Nähe für Dich!
Ich schick Dir ne PN #6 Alles wird gut!


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*

Unfassbar und dann noch auf deinem eigenen Grundstück wo man sich sicher eigentlich in Sicherheit fühlt.

Die schrecken vor nichts mehr zurück, aber das muss doch ne Bande ausführen das hat der doch sicher nicht alleine gemacht.

Viel Erfolg beim Rep.

Grüssle CD


----------



## zupferl (9. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*

Hallo,

habe gerade die Freigabe von der Kripo bekommen.
Kann meinen Motor morgen in Frankfurt/Oder abholen.
Schlappe 400km die leider auch auf meine Kappe gehen.

Motor da - schön!  Wenn Vers. zahlt - besser!  Wenn alles fertig - noch besser!

Dann wird aller Ärger, alle Zeit und alle Kosten die hängenbleiben vergessen.

Die Saison ist zum greifen nah und ich hoffe es bleiben noch ein paar Tage die ich mit meinem, dann fertigen Boot nutzen kann.

Nochmals Dank an alle für die Tips und Infos - helfen wirklich weiter!!!

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Gondoschir (9. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*



hulkhomer schrieb:


> Und jetzt? Einzelfall?



Was hat das mit "Einzelfall" zu tun?
Bevor der Täter gefasst wurde, konnte niemand mit Bestimmtheit sagen, dass es ein Osteuropäer war.
Bis dahin waren es alles nur Vorurteile. Selbst wenn derartige Taten zu 99,9 den Osteuropäern zuzuschreiben sind, kann man nach einer Tat noch lange nicht behaupten, dass es Osteuropäer waren. Es kann jeder gewesen sein. Und für mich ist es völlig geschmacklos, wenn man sich hinstellt und von vornerein eine Bevölkerungsgruppe dafür verantwortlich macht, solange nichts bewiesen ist.


----------



## Sterni01 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*

An den TE,
Falls es dich ja etwas tröstet: Die Ostsee vor Rügen hat noch jede Menge Eisgang. Das Lachsfischen schiebt sich noch eine ganze Weile nach hinten hinaus !!!!

LG vonne Küste
Ps: Und nun beeile dich !


----------



## Taxidermist (9. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*

@Gondoschir, natürlich macht man es sich mit solchen Vorverurteilungen
einfach, zumal es sich ja auch, wie im aktuellen Fall, als richtig herausstellt.
Die Chance sich dabei zu irren, ist halt recht gering!
Wie du selbst schreibst, ist nur etwa 0,1%, Fehlerquote bei einem solchen
Vorurteil gegeben, obwohl ich glaube, es dürften noch ein paar mehr Prozente sein, bei denen man mit solchen Vermutungen falsch liegt.
Na und wen trifft es denn, wenn ein solches Vorurteil besteht?
Etwa die paar "anständigen Diebe" anderer Nationalitäten, welche man 
leider fälschlicherweise als Osteuropäer bezeichnet hat!
Ich denke die Problematik ist, dass im Osten Konsumwünsche geweckt
wurden, welche nicht durch eigene Mittel befriedigt werden können und so
klaut man sich halt im vermeindlich reichen Westen, dass zusammen, was man glaubt zu brauchen.
Übrigens geht es hierzulande bei so manchen jüngeren "Konsumenten"
genau nach diesem Schema, nach der Devise, ich will auch nen BMW und weil ich in der Schule zu doof oder faul war und somit mein Konsumziel
nicht erreichen kann, dann nehme ich mir den halt von irgend einem Trottel der dafür gearbeitet hat.

Taxidermist


----------



## zupferl (9. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*

Hi Sterni01,

tröstet nicht wirklich.#d

Aber ich werde alles dransetzen, schnellstmöglich ans Wasser zu kommen.

(Hab ja noch nicht mal ne Jungfernfahrt mit dem Boot gemacht)

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Dxlfxn (9. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*

Ich weiß auch nicht, woher Sterni die Infos hat - ich jedenfalls fahre ab Samstag fischen. Ich bin auch nicht allein auf dem Wasser. Auf ein paar Elfmetertage zu warten, ist mir zu blöd. Die Lachse sind da - die Beißzeiten kurz, aber es wird gefangen.
Damit will ich dich aber nicht ärgern, Frank. Aber das weißt du ja.
Petri


----------



## C.K. (9. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*

Kopf hoch! Du bist "noch" glimpflich davon gekommen. 

Bei mir war es um ein vielfaches schlimmer! 

Mein Motor war von außen noch mit dem Spiegel verschraubt, zwecks Diebstahlsicherung. Schloß wurde zwar geknackt, der Motor konnte aber wegen der Schrauben nicht vom Spiegel gehoben werden.

Zum Dank haben die dann den GFK Bootsboden zerschlagen, so das mein Boot auf dem Gewässerboden abgesackt ist => Totalschaden!

Seitdem habe ich kein Boot mehr, die Lust ist vergangen.


----------



## moborie (10. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*



C.K. schrieb:


> Kopf hoch! Du bist "noch" glimpflich davon gekommen.
> Zum Dank haben die dann den GFK Bootsboden zerschlagen, so das mein Boot auf dem Gewässerboden abgesackt ist => Totalschaden!
> 
> Seitdem habe ich kein Boot mehr, die Lust ist vergangen.


 
Schade,daß Du Dir dadurch dieses wunderschöne Hobby vermiesen läßt.
Zupferl machts richtig -er sieht positiv in die Zukunft! :vik:


----------



## ToxicToolz (10. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*



antonio schrieb:


> heute sind die besser ausgerüstet, die haben ne motorsäge dabei und schneiden den ganzen spiegel raus(effektiv und schnell).




Jo leider, so hat man mir vor 8 Jahren nen Mercury 50 PS geklaut. Damals noch auf meinem alten Wassergrundstück, Steg war ca 12m vom Haus entfernt und ich habe Nachts nichts davon mitbekommen. Schnell, sehr leise...und weg sind se mit Deinem Motor die Arsxxxxxxxer

Gruß Toxe


----------



## sunny (10. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*

Immer wieder unglaublich diese Diebstähle |bigeyes. Schön, dass du deinen Motor so schnell zurück bekommst. 

Drücke dir die Daumen, dass das mit der Versicherung auch alles seine Gang geht #6. Ansonsten kann einem die Lust an diesem Hobby aufgrund evtl. mangelnder finanziellen Möglichkeiten auch ganz schnell wieder genommen werden .


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*

Hallo Bootsbesitzer, 
letztendlich kann man lamentieren, schimpfen oder drohen, bis einem die Hose platzt. Es hilft nichts. Die einzige Lösung des Problems ist eine gute und ausreichende Versicherung.
Eine gute Versicherung weiß auch, das übermäßige Sicherheitsmaßnahmen nichts einbringen - im schlimmsten Fall die totale Zerstörung des Bootes. Ich kann also nur empfeheln, sich bei der Entscheidung für die Bootsangelei nichts vorzumachen. Vor den raffiniertesten Geräten, Stereoanlagen und weiß ich was, kommen die jährlichen Betriebskosten. Dazu gehört eine Vollkaskoversicherung. Das schützt nicht vor Ärger - aber vor den schlimmsten finanziellen Schäden.
Petri


----------



## gründler (10. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*

Und wer kann hat.....sucht sich ne Scheune Halle.....zum Wintern.

Meine meinung: Wer nen fettes Boot hat mit GPS Echo......,hat auch geld 5 Monate fürs Überwintern zu bezahlen,und es gibt etliche Scheunen Hallen wo Boote eingewintert werden können,das ist zwar auch keine 100% Garantie,aber die wahrscheinlichkeit ist schon geringer das was fehlt.......

Ich baue jeden Herbst alles teure raus Simrad raus,Echo raus und Motor ab,Boot kommt in Scheune rest nehm ich mit ins Haus.Auch am Steg wo auch immer der gerade ist,kommt abends das Echo und GPS raus,nicht nur aus reiner Angst vorm klauen,sondern auch wegen Feuchtigkeit Warm Kalt......verschleiß allgemein.Fühle mich irgendwie wohler wenn es im warmen trockenen liegt.

Und mal ehrlich wer nen Boot für tausende € besitzt sollte echt nicht wegen 100-300€ sparen.
Egal ob Vollkasko oder Scheune.......das sollte schon drin sein.


lg|wavey:


----------



## Fishing-Toby (10. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*

*Zitat: Ich baue jeden Herbst alles teure raus Simrad raus,Echo raus und Motor ab,Boot kommt in Scheune rest nehm ich mit ins Haus.*Aber 181 kg mal eben auf die Schulter und ab gehts, iss nich:q

Mich würde ja wirklich interessieren, wie der Schaden am Boot von der Versicherung gehandhabt wird. Gehen die nicht grundsätzlich in Vorleistung, auch wenn der Täter bekannt ist?
Gruß Toby


----------



## gründler (10. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*



Fishing-Toby schrieb:


> *Zitat: Ich baue jeden Herbst alles teure raus Simrad raus,Echo raus und Motor ab,Boot kommt in Scheune rest nehm ich mit ins Haus.*Aber 181 kg mal eben auf die Schulter und ab gehts, iss nich:q


 
Bei mir sind es beim Mercury nur gut 100kg,und mit 2 Mann geht das ganz gut,Schubkarre unter und dann geht das schon,danach kommt er an einen Bock und wird Winterfit gemacht Konserviert....

Und alles unter 100kg sollte echt nicht das Problem sein,und ansonsten wenn echt son Monster dran hängt die Scheune Halle......
Aber anderseits,wer klaut schon nen 200kg Motor so raz faz,das geht doch meist nur mit mittleren Modellen 30-50Ps
lg|wavey:


----------



## ToxicToolz (10. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*

Gründler, meinste wirklich die Typen gehen allein auf Raubzug? Die klauen Dir sicher och ratz/fatz nen 200 + Kg Klopper wenn se diesen haben wollen ....


Gruß Toxe


----------



## gründler (10. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*

Toxic:

Klar möglich ist alles,aber meistens sind es doch die kleinen Modelle,so ein 200kg teil ist nicht leicht zu händeln abtransport......da sind Motoren mit 5-50Ps die Hauptbeute.

Geklaut wird alles Bagger Panzer......aber doch eher seltener als nen Auto Mofa kleine Motoren.....

lg


----------



## ToxicToolz (10. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*

Jo die Hauptbeute ist schon die "bis" 50Kg und kleiner, da haste wohl Recht....
Aber wie gesagt, die Großmotorenbesitzer sollten sich lieber nich zu sicher sein ... 

Gruß Toxe


----------



## zupferl (10. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*

So, nun noch ein Statement von mir,

Den Motor habe ich heute in Frankfurt/Oder abgeholt. War nur der Motor. Keine Steuerung keine elektr. Geräte oder sonstiges.

Nach Auskuft hat man einen Weisrussen hochgenommen der auch nur *einen* Motor im Auto hatte (Peugot 105)!!! 
Fahrzeug mit deutschem Kennzeichen.
Es gab eine Vollmacht und eine Benutzererlaubnis für dieses Fahrzeug.

Scheinbar hat der Kleinwagen so tief gelegen, das der Karren auffallen mußte. Er wurde auf der Autobahn, kurz vor der Grenze rausgezogen.
Auf jeden Fall hat der Typ einen Kaufvertrag über 1800 Euro vorgelegt. Den Motor will er am Dienstag in München gekauft haben wollen. (geklaut in der Nacht zum Dienstag)

Kann man glauben oder auch nicht.

Ich denke die Kripo hat jetzt ein paar gute Ansatzpunkte die ganze Geschichte weiter zu verfolgen.

Ich bin aber der Meinung, daß man sein Eigentum gar nicht so gut schützen kann, als das es einer kriminellen Truppe nicht möglich wäre dieses zu klauen.

Die müssen auch bei mir mit stoischer Ruhe rangegangen sein.
Die Kripo hat noch Werkzeug, Kleinteile der Seitenwand (wo die Steuerung befestigt war -die haben diese noch vor Ort auseinnander genommen) und Kippen gefunden.
Es waren zweifelsfrei mindestens zwei Personen. Die haben sich von nichts stören lassen. Selbst wenn ich dazu gekommen wäre, muß man davon ausgehen, das man selbst in Gefahr kommen könnte. 

Ich wollte noch mal feststellen, dass bestimmt nicht jeder der ein neues Boot hat, zwangsläufig auch im Geld schwimmt.
Ich jedenfalls habe mir das Geld für das Boot wirklich lange erarbeiten und ansparen müssen.

Ja, ich bin vollkaskoversichert und hoffe das alles klappt mit der Abwicklung.


Gruß
Frank


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*

Jo Frank ich halte dir auch die Daumen das das mit der Versicherung noch zu einem guten Ende kommt.

Berichte mal weiter wie die Versicherung das händelt.

Grüssle CD


----------



## angelloenne (11. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*

Moin Moin,
mein Motor,Jamaha 100 ps,ca 2oo kg und noch vier weitere wurden ende Februar bei einem Händler in Hamburg vom Hof geklaut.Alle ganz Fachmännisch demontiert,die hatten wirklich zeit.Ich bin Vollkasko versichert. Schaden ca. 12000 € Ohne diese Absicherung wäre das eine finanzielle Katastrophe.Vom der Staatanwaltschaft sin ddie Ermittlungen eingestellt.In 14 tg.bekomme ich mein Geld von der Versicherung.Die grauen Haare dabei sind gratis.


----------



## Delfin73 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*

leider nicht ganz richtig!!
Auf Rügen wurden in einer Nacht von 2 Booten in einem Hafen 2 Yamaha 4 Takter abgebaut und nix 50PS nein 100 und 150PS!! Also auf dem Wasserweg mit geeignettem Boot und dann warscheinlich auch ganz fix in schon erwähnte Himmels-Richtung. Oder ein anderes Bsp. Nähe Stralsund wurden in einer Nacht 12 kleinere Motoren bis 10PS benötigt, einer wurde beim Grenzübertritt ertappt, wo sind wohl die anderen hingegangen???;+ ich glaube nicht richtung untergehende Sonne!!!! 

Und Frank Dir viel Glück beim Instandsetzen des Bootes und bis bald in Lohme!!
mfg 





gründler schrieb:


> Bei mir sind es beim Mercury nur gut 100kg,und mit 2 Mann geht das ganz gut,Schubkarre unter und dann geht das schon,danach kommt er an einen Bock und wird Winterfit gemacht Konserviert....
> 
> Und alles unter 100kg sollte echt nicht das Problem sein,und ansonsten wenn echt son Monster dran hängt die Scheune Halle......
> Aber anderseits,wer klaut schon nen 200kg Motor so raz faz,das geht doch meist nur mit mittleren Modellen 30-50Ps
> lg|wavey:


----------



## zupferl (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*

Hallo Boardis,

für alle die es interessiert.

Nun endlich ist die ganze Geschichte abgeschlossen.
Ich bin mit dem Ausgang durchweg zufrieden. Ein großes Kompliment an die Versicherung die alles sehr großzügig geregelt hat.

Nochmals Dank an Dolfin - 
Deine Empfehlung zu der Versicherung war für mich definitiv die richtige Entscheidung.#6

Ich werde jetzt anfangen die entstandenen Schäden zu beseitigen damit endlich die ersten Schuppen auf die Planken kommen.

Dank an alle , die mir mit Tipps und Hinweisen weitergeholfen haben.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## volkerm (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*

Hallo Frank,

es freut mich, daß Du bei dem ganzen Elend wenigstens mit der Versicherung keinen Stress hattest!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Übelster Motorenklau*

Alles klar Frank,
ich war mir allerdings auch sehr sicher, dich zu den richtigen Leuten geschickt zu haben. Mit der Bestätigung ist das natürlich nochmal besser.
Ich freue mich, dich dann nächstest Jahr im eigenen Boot auf Rügen zu sehen. Vielleicht gibts ja nochmal so eine obergeile Saison.
Petri


----------

